# Just bought 2 12 inch Alpine type r's



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

They bump hard, but I can't decide on an amp.
I need to choose between these too 1000 rms amps

its the alpine MRP-M1000 or the Rockford P1000-1bd, anyone got suggestions


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

that Alpine amp is solid, I had one for a little while with no issues.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Either amp should be more than sufficient!


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

go with the cheaper of the two. Since they're both good amps.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

i would go with the alpine cheaper and a good match produces good power


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 01:35 AM~16372374
> *They bump hard, but I can't decide on an amp.
> I need to choose between these too 1000 rms amps
> 
> ...


Sure do...

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never heard of that company, how is their customer service?

I really like Rockford and Alpine though, I know these subs pound with the p1000 but id like to see how they soound with the alpine.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 04:22 PM~16377384
> *I've never heard of that company,  how is their customer service?
> 
> I really like Rockford and Alpine though, I know these subs pound with the p1000 but id like to see how they soound with the alpine.
> *


Probably the best customer service in the industry, I don't recommend anything that would be any less.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16377951
> *Probably the best customer service in the industry, I don't recommend anything that would be any less.
> *


Sundown are great, Jacob is cool too.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16377971
> *Sundown are great, Jacob is cool too.
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SocIEPkaIoA&NR=1

Nightshades!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i decided I want all alpine shit, but what 1000watt alpine should i get?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16390107
> *i decided I want all alpine shit, but what 1000watt alpine should i get?
> *



sundown or audioque will smoke that alpine for about the same...or a sae-1200 will b nicer too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16390107
> *i decided I want all alpine shit, but what 1000watt alpine should i get?
> *


This one, like I already said...  

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 24 2010, 11:27 AM~16393468
> *This one, like I already said...
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986
> *


Ohh snap


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 24 2010, 11:27 AM~16393468
> *This one, like I already said...
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986
> *


lol....how helpful....sure your not being bias?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16398972
> *lol....how helpful....sure your not being bias?
> *


it's no shit, sundown is bad ass


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 25 2010, 06:25 AM~16402390
> *it's no shit, sundown is bad ass
> *


Once my 10+ year old MTX's die that will be my next purchase


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 24 2010, 10:52 PM~16398972
> *lol....how helpful....sure your not being bias?
> *


I don't own the company, nor do I receive commission from the sales of their products.

You are asking for a GOOD 1000 watt amp, well there it is at a GREAT price.

They won't last long at that price, so stop shuffling your feet about it.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

how can you make a 1000 watts for 250.00 bucks, you cant, im not being a dick just stating the truth, take that amp and run it wide open put watt tester to the speaker outs then put the video on here, or at the very least post up a bench test sheet on it, here and if it even came close to 300 watts ill sell my jl audio and run that amp. the problem with amps is a crappy amp will push some subs and sound decent but until you here a real clean powerful amp you will never know how much harder louder and cleaner that sub should sound. and to answer the original question fosgate aint what it used to be


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 25 2010, 01:28 PM~16404424
> *how can you make a 1000 watts for 250.00 bucks, you cant, im not being a dick just stating the truth, take that amp and run it wide open put watt tester to the speaker outs then put the video on here, or at the very least post up a bench test sheet on it, here and if it even came close to 300 watts ill sell my jl audio and run that amp. the problem with amps is a crappy amp will push some subs and sound decent but until you here a real clean powerful amp you will never know how much harder louder and cleaner that sub should sound. and to answer the original question fosgate aint what it used to be
> *


Sundown amps are thoroughly tested in real world applications to achieve actual wattage ratings, they are rated for what they DO, unlike most other amps on the market.

If you don't believe it, don't buy it, I'm sure someone that knows the deal on Sundown products will gladly snatch one up at that super low sale price.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 25 2010, 01:28 PM~16404424
> *how can you make a 1000 watts for 250.00 bucks, you cant, im not being a dick just stating the truth, take that amp and run it wide open put watt tester to the speaker outs then put the video on here, or at the very least post up a bench test sheet on it, here and if it even came close to 300 watts ill sell my jl audio and run that amp. the problem with amps is a crappy amp will push some subs and sound decent but until you here a real clean powerful amp you will never know how much harder louder and cleaner that sub should sound. and to answer the original question fosgate aint what it used to be
> *


You must know how much power can be made at what price, as you referred to as measurement tool as a "watt tester". Correct power measurement is done knowing 2 numbers, amperage and voltage. You multiply them together, and that is watts. Refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law if you still don't get it.

Now, you want to see it? http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10921 pick an amp, they're all tested in the same vehicle under the same conditions. They ARE NOT tested on a bench, with a resistor, on voltage you don't have, which is how anything with a birth sheet is done. Those numbers are IN A CAR, which is where you use them.

Why does that 1000 watt amp actually do over 1000 watts for the cost of your JL 250 watt amp? Because it doesn't say JL on it.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Jan 25 2010, 01:28 PM~16404424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After buying a Fi sub (which Brahma Brian convinced me to) I realized how much more you get for the money when it doesn't have a "known" name on it. I'm glad I finaly saw the light.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 25 2010, 07:28 AM~16402508
> *I don't own the company, nor do I receive commission from the sales of their products.
> 
> You are asking for a GOOD 1000 watt amp, well there it is at a GREAT price.
> ...


lol Im convinced, I just want my moneys worth.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 25 2010, 05:26 PM~16408111
> *You must know how much power can be made at what price, as you referred to as measurement tool as a "watt tester".  Correct power measurement is done knowing 2 numbers, amperage and voltage.  You multiply them together, and that is watts.  Refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law if you still don't get it.
> 
> Now, you want to see it?  http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10921 pick an amp, they're all tested in the same vehicle under the same conditions.  They ARE NOT tested on a bench, with a resistor, on voltage you don't have, which is how anything with a birth sheet is done.  Those numbers are IN A CAR, which is where you use them.
> ...


i said watt tester as a laymans term, i have never seen a true clean 1000 watt amp on sale for 250.00 so i am skeptical, i read your numbers and googled your product and everybody is happy with it so more power to you, most stereo companies that used to be top quality are no better than china quality anymore so i dont necessarily buy name brand, everything i got i got for cost so my 450 watt jl was under 180.00, i wasnt attacking anyone just voicing my skepticism you have to admit there has been so much fabrication about specs on amps in that industry that its hard to believe some companies claims. was your last post in 2005? im just curious did i pull you out of retirement :biggrin: its a joke dont take it personel


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I clamped my Directed 1500d and (was like two years ago so I am rounding down) it made about 1,000 wats. That is a $100.00 amp right now. 


Fools pay for a brand name because they think more money= more debeez.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 26 2010, 06:34 PM~16419417
> *i said watt tester as a laymans term, i have never seen a true clean 1000 watt amp on sale for 250.00 so i am skeptical,  i read your numbers and googled your product and everybody is happy with it so more power to you, most stereo companies that used to be top quality are no better than china quality anymore so i dont necessarily buy name brand, everything i got i got for cost so my 450 watt jl was under 180.00, i wasnt attacking anyone just voicing my skepticism you have to admit there has been so much fabrication about specs on amps in that industry that its hard to believe some companies claims. was your last post in 2005? im just curious did i pull you out of retirement :biggrin:  its a joke dont take it personel
> *


Do you have an oscilloscope? Do you use it when you test voltage and current on every amp? FYI, they aren't my numbers or my product, I've tested the amps but that thread I linked has none of my testing in it. Those aren't manufacturer claims, that's actual testing. A manufacturer claim is calling an amp a 1000 watt amp, whether it does it or doesn't. Most "fabricated" specs aren't exactly made up out of nowhere, they are derived using a test environment that isn't found in a car. There should be no skepticism when research is done on the company, how they do business, and the proof is layed out for you in something other than a spec sheet.

My last post was in 2005 because I was tired of ignorance and people not willing to listen or learn. An inside tip shows that hasn't changed.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2010, 10:36 PM~16410423
> *I used to think like this. I always thought you had to buy a name to get performance. Now I realize I was just buying a name. No more mainstream stuff for me.
> After buying a Fi sub (which Brahma Brian convinced me to) I realized how much more you get for the money when it doesn't have a "known" name on it. I'm glad I finaly saw the light.
> *


MY FIRST EXPERIENCE WAS WITH CADENCE BACK IN 2000. I PAID $250 FOR AN AH6C AND I WAS LIKE HMMMM, BUT I HEARD GOOD THINGS. I WAS DOING A CLEAN 85% EFFICENCY WATTAGE 1K WATTS INTO TWO ALUMINUMN ECLIPSE SUBS. TOTALLY UNDERPOWERING THEM. BUT THEY REALLY BANGED FOR WHAT I PAID. A LOCAL PLACE WAS TRYING TO TALK ME INTO THE NEW JL AUDIO SHIT, AND I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT. I STAYED WITH MTX AND CADENCE. NOW I DEAL ONLY WITH OLD SCHOOL ORION AND SHIT LIKE THAT. BUT SUNDOWN AMPS ARE VERY PROVEN IN THE BASS WORLD.


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Rockford


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 27 2010, 03:02 PM~16430714
> *Do you have an oscilloscope?  Do you use it when you test voltage and current on every amp?  FYI, they aren't my numbers or my product, I've tested the amps but that thread I linked has none of my testing in it.  Those aren't manufacturer claims, that's actual testing.  A manufacturer claim is calling an amp a 1000 watt amp, whether it does it or doesn't.  Most "fabricated" specs aren't exactly made up out of nowhere, they are derived using a test environment that isn't found in a car.  There should be no skepticism when research is done on the company, how they do business, and the proof is layed out for you in something other than a spec sheet.
> 
> My last post was in 2005 because I was tired of ignorance and people not willing to listen or learn.  An inside tip shows that hasn't changed.
> *


haha typical my opinion doesnt go with your opinion so you get mad and try to talk down, instead of agreeing to disagree, i already stated people are happy with the price and product so good for them. :around:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 27 2010, 08:53 PM~16433307
> *haha typical my opinion doesnt go with your opinion so you get mad and try to talk down, instead of agreeing to disagree, i already stated people are happy with the price and product so good for them.  :around:
> *


I'm not "talking down", I'm stating facts. I posted real world tests when you said it wasn't possible. You said you know clean power, but you aren't confirming you test amps yourself or own an oscilloscope. Is that because you don't test amps, you don't have test data, and you don't own an oscilloscope? I'm just asking you to back up what you say, I am.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrrico_@Jan 27 2010, 07:35 PM~16432382
> *Rockford
> *


Most....Insight.....Ever


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 27 2010, 07:11 PM~16433553
> *Most....Insight.....Ever
> *


pickin on somebody new huh :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 27 2010, 09:49 PM~16434094
> *pickin on somebody new huh :biggrin:
> *


You got that oscilloscope yet?


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

luckily my good friend who has been installing for years and years has all the equipment, the old school way i've done in the past was hook volt meter to speaker lead and X impendance, it's not perfect but close enough, now did you get a lowrider yet?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 31 2010, 05:13 PM~16469522
> *luckily my good friend who has been installing for years and years has all the equipment, the old school way i've done in the past was hook volt meter to speaker lead and X impendance, it's not perfect but close enough, now did you get a lowrider yet?
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Wanna buy my amp? :cheesy: I've got it going on my 2 Type R's and it pushes them pretty well.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524209


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i still kind of deciding


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2010, 11:31 PM~16483571
> *i still kind of deciding
> *


It's a pretty easy decision actually...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 2 2010, 06:34 AM~16486589
> *It's a pretty easy decision actually...
> *


Well no, I haven't heard much about sundown nor is there a dealer within 30mins of my home. I have never even seen a sundown product until you told me about them. I see kicker, alpine, and Rockford so that's all I know. What if i did buy a sundown amp and it sucked ass, I haven't seen or heard anything of them so I cant really judge that.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16489678
> *Well no, I haven't heard much about sundown nor is there a dealer within 30mins of my home.  I have never even seen a sundown product until you told me about them. I see kicker, alpine, and Rockford so that's all I know. What if i did buy a sundown amp and it sucked ass, I haven't seen or heard anything of them so I cant really judge that.
> *


Think about how much cost goes into making a name "known". Now imagine a company building high quality stuff without all the hype and advertisement costs.

Which company can offer the better price/value?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16489678
> *Well no, I haven't heard much about sundown nor is there a dealer within 30mins of my home.  I have never even seen a sundown product until you told me about them. I see kicker, alpine, and Rockford so that's all I know. What if i did buy a sundown amp and it sucked ass, I haven't seen or heard anything of them so I cant really judge that.
> *


If it sucked ass, I wouldn't have recommended it to you.

I'm not on here to talk out my ass, I speak from first hand knowledge and experience.

Member Group: *Moderator* Joined: Nov *2004* 

Most active in *Car Stereo* ( *5896* posts / *94%* of this member's active posts )

You can order directly from the owner (Jake) on *MY* forum that I linked you to.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 04:40 PM~16489678
> *Well no, I haven't heard much about sundown nor is there a dealer within 30mins of my home.  I have never even seen a sundown product until you told me about them. I see kicker, alpine, and Rockford so that's all I know. What if i did buy a sundown amp and it sucked ass, I haven't seen or heard anything of them so I cant really judge that.
> *


fuck it then, go grab some really cool looking kicker gear.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 31 2010, 05:13 PM~16469522
> *luckily my good friend who has been installing for years and years has all the equipment, the old school way i've done in the past was hook volt meter to speaker lead and X impendance, it's not perfect but close enough, now did you get a lowrider yet?
> *


So you can tell how clean a sound wave is without a device to see how clean a sound wave is? How do you know impedance if it is changing? If you were taking voltage and doing anything with impedance, then you were guessing and your guess is wrong. Only 1 way to know exact power, and thats voltage and current. The "old school" way is the way to make you feel better about what you have. The only way to see how clean a wave is.... with an oscilloscope. You don't have one of those, so that argument is null also. Basically what you've said is, you don't know any real information about anything, you just say what sounds good.

As far as the lowrider goes:










It may not be a hoopty, but it's on the ground with 24's. Try again.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16489678
> *Well no, I haven't heard much about sundown nor is there a dealer within 30mins of my home.  I have never even seen a sundown product until you told me about them. I see kicker, alpine, and Rockford so that's all I know. What if i did buy a sundown amp and it sucked ass, I haven't seen or heard anything of them so I cant really judge that.
> *


If you haven't heard much, look around. There isn't a dealer within 30 min of a lot of people, but there are people that own it all over the place. You can find forums with people in your area that run it. If you were in upstate SC I could blow your mind, but there isn't a single storefront with it within an hour of me.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 2 2010, 03:43 PM~16490307
> *If you haven't heard much, look around.  There isn't a dealer within 30 min of a lot of people, but there are people that own it all over the place.  You can find forums with people in your area that run it.  If you were in upstate SC I could blow your mind, but there isn't a single storefront with it within an hour of me.
> *


Check out youtube,there's countless videos of folks that have them in action


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 04:48 PM~16490354
> *Check out youtube,there's countless videos of folks that have them in action
> *


http://www.youtube.com/ibanender Those are the ones I just started shooting in December.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16490290
> *So you can tell how clean a sound wave is without a device to see how clean a sound wave is?  How do you know impedance if it is changing?  If you were taking voltage and doing anything with impedance, then you were guessing and your guess is wrong.  Only 1 way to know exact power, and thats voltage and current.  The "old school" way is the way to make you feel better about what you have.  The only way to see how clean a wave is.... with an oscilloscope.  You don't have one of those, so that argument is null also.  Basically what you've said is, you don't know any real information about anything, you just say what sounds good.
> 
> As far as the lowrider goes:
> ...


 :loco:  :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 06:31 PM~16490797
> *:loco:    :roflmao:
> *


what is that for?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 06:37 PM~16491420
> *what is that for?
> *


It's to distract from the fact that all of his "knowledge" is based on speculation and hasn't actually used any equipment to test anything he claims to know about. Ever hear the term "just smile and nod"? We can't see him nod.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 2 2010, 07:49 PM~16491546
> *It's to distract from the fact that all of his "knowledge" is based on speculation and hasn't actually used any equipment to test anything he claims to know about.  Ever hear the term "just smile and nod"?  We can't see him nod.
> *


I love these guys, they are the same people who ask if I am running L7's. I tell them Greg from RE made a run of SeXXX's they have no idea what I am talking about and tell me I should run Comp Vr's. The same people wonder why I run 3 extra batteries instead of a little cap. And "fuck that little MD3D, get JL or Kicker".

Retards need to stay in the "pro" install bay at Best Buy.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 04:37 PM~16491420
> *what is that for?
> *


cause he keeps goin on and on about how smart he is when it comes to stereos, its funny, you cant come to the middle with a pesonality like that so why even try. i had the same disagreement with the mod in here and it was done after 2 posts. that is a nice daily he has, not a traditional lowrider to me but hey i drive a c1500 and tahoe, no 24's just 22's and 18's all my money goes towards my 63 then my 69 :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 04:53 PM~16491595
> *I love these guys, they are the same people who ask if I am running L7's. I tell them Greg from RE made a run of SeXXX's they have no idea what I am talking about and tell me I should run Comp Vr's. The same people wonder why I run 3 extra batteries instead of a little cap. And "fuck that little MD3D, get JL or Kicker".
> 
> Retards need to stay in the "pro" install bay at Best Buy.
> *


i got out of bass in the 90's, i guess my knowledge is dated i admitted that to mr negative a while ago, i also admitted that his numbers on the amp looked good, but yet it goes on and on, i still know what hes talking about i still have my mecp book somewhere in the shop from years ago, but whats the point of beating a dead horse.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16491546
> *It's to distract from the fact that all of his "knowledge" is based on speculation and hasn't actually used any equipment to test anything he claims to know about.  Ever hear the term "just smile and nod"?  We can't see him nod.
> *


your so smart :biggrin: you figured me out mr professional


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16491833
> *i got out of bass in the 90's, i guess my knowledge is dated i admitted that to mr negative a while ago, i also admitted that his numbers on the amp looked good, but yet it goes on and on, i still know what hes talking about i still have my mecp book somewhere in the shop from years ago, but whats the point of beating a dead horse.
> *


Jacob and Sundown are leaps and bounds ahead of most. I am going to do a mostly sundown system in my 51. And I have a pile of shit already but I am set on Sundown.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 05:22 PM~16491914
> *Jacob and Sundown are leaps and bounds ahead of most. I am going to do a mostly sundown system in my 51. And I have a pile of shit already but I am set on Sundown.
> *


its amazing how much the technology has gone up while cost has gone down, and all the major companies that used to be the shit are shit and the hardcore small companies like (for example) fi are still doing there thing, i remeber years ago in phoenix i knew this guy who built his own subs, i thought that was crazy, fast forward 18 years and that guy building that same sub is a million times better than these bass lacking chrome and gold with fancy cone that cost 400.00 a piece.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 08:33 PM~16492020
> *its amazing how much the technology has gone up while cost has gone down, and all the major companies that used to be the shit are shit and the hardcore small companies like (for example) fi are still doing there thing, i remeber years ago in phoenix i knew this guy who built his own subs, i thought that was crazy, fast forward 18 years and that guy building that same sub is a million times better than these bass lacking chrome and gold with fancy cone that cost 400.00 a piece.
> *


You are right, I remember when "Punch" was the shit. Kenwood was THE pull out. Now, Scott (FI/ascendant) and Jacob (Sundown) are so fucking far above the rest it is retarded. There are others like Diablo Audio Technologies but they are not growing like they should be.

Sundown builds bad ass subs and SUPERIOR amps. Make no mistake, if you picked up the amp Brian suggested and were actually disappointed I would trade my US Amps MD3D for it.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 07:03 PM~16492287
> *You are right, I remember when "Punch" was the shit. Kenwood was THE pull out. Now, Scott (FI/ascendant) and Jacob (Sundown) are so fucking far above the rest it is retarded. There are others like Diablo Audio Technologies but they are not growing like they should be.
> 
> Sundown builds bad ass subs and SUPERIOR amps. Make no mistake, if you picked up the amp Brian suggested and were actually disappointed I would trade my US Amps MD3D for it.
> *


PAAAAAARRREEEEAAACCCCHHHHHHH


haha "are so fucking far above the rest it is retarded"


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 09:13 PM~16492401
> *PAAAAAARRREEEEAAACCCCHHHHHHH
> haha "are so fucking far above the rest it is retarded"
> *


I sound like a fan boy, but they are affordable and will kill the shit you get from Best Buy.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 07:20 PM~16492481
> *I sound like a fan boy, but they are affordable and will kill the shit you get from Best Buy.
> *


Ok I'll grab one if the sales price is still up, how do I order???


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 3 2010, 12:41 AM~16494941
> *Ok I'll grab one if the sales price is still up, how do I order???
> *


This is a great price.

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 07:20 PM~16492481
> *I sound like a fan boy, but they are affordable and will kill the shit you get from Best Buy.
> *


TRUFF


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 3 2010, 05:53 AM~16497357
> *This is a great price.
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986
> *


yeah I know, but how do I order?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Feb 3 2010, 04:34 PM~16501022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 PM~16491636
> *
> cause he keeps goin on and on about how smart he is when it comes to stereos, its funny, you cant come to the middle with a pesonality like that so why even try. i had the same disagreement with the mod in here and it was done after 2 posts.  that is a nice daily he has, not a traditional lowrider to me but hey i drive a c1500 and tahoe, no 24's just 22's and 18's all my money goes towards my 63 then my 69 :biggrin:
> *


I'm not goin on about how smart I am, I'm goin on about how smart you aren't. You can't back up a single thing you said, and keep dodging the questions that would back up what you said.

You also thought you'd be smart by trying to call me out on my truck, which was an epic fail.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 2 2010, 07:14 PM~16491833
> *i got out of bass in the 90's, i guess my knowledge is dated i admitted that to mr negative a while ago, i also admitted that his numbers on the amp looked good, but yet it goes on and on, i still know what hes talking about i still have my mecp book somewhere in the shop from years ago, but whats the point of beating a dead horse.
> *


If you got "out of bass in the 90's", then you need to stay out of discussion about it. You don't know what technology is now. MECP is the biggest joke in car audio, ever. MECP certification doesnt mean you can do anything, it means you can take a test on paper. If your MECP book knows all, why do you still make the claims of what is clean power and not clean power and how much money it takes to make a watt, when you don't know the product at all?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 11:41 PM~16494941
> *Ok I'll grab one if the sales price is still up, how do I order???
> *


PM me, I'll get ya setup.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 3 2010, 08:07 PM~16504821
> *If you got "out of bass in the 90's", then you need to stay out of discussion about it.  You don't know what technology is now.  MECP is the biggest joke in car audio, ever.  MECP certification doesnt mean you can do anything, it means you can take a test on paper.  If your MECP book knows all, why do you still make the claims of what is clean power and not clean power and how much money it takes to make a watt, when you don't know the product at all?
> *


haha still going huh :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 PM~16504853
> *PM me, I'll get ya setup.
> *


pm sent, did you get it bro? layitlow is messing up for me.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 3 2010, 08:04 PM~16504769
> *I'm not goin on about how smart I am, I'm goin on about how smart you aren't.  You can't back up a single thing you said, and keep dodging the questions that would back up what you said.
> 
> You also thought you'd be smart by trying to call me out on my truck, which was an epic fail.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 PM~16505708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah it was an epic fail that i asked you about your lowrider and you post a bagged chevy truck on 24's wich i complemented you twice about, dodging questions haha, and mecp is a piece of shit huh well why don't you go to that topic on here and tell all those guys... what a hack you take time out of your busy caraudio and fullsizechevy forums to come on a lowrider site to go back and forth with a guy who already told you that the amp numbers looked good. you want to show everybody about how knowledgable you are by talking down on people, the only constructive thing i've seen you post was to facilitate helping the guy buy the amp. you miss the whole point of this site. i'll let you have the last word but remember one thing haterz are my number one fanz hahaha :roflmao: :boink: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16505680
> *pm sent, did you get it bro? layitlow is messing up for me.
> *


No PM, I did email you from the site yesterday though.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16506414
> *yeah it was an epic fail that i asked you about your lowrider and you post a bagged chevy truck on 24's wich i complemented you twice about, dodging questions haha, and mecp is a piece of shit huh well why don't you go to that topic on here and tell all those guys... what a hack you take time out of your busy caraudio and fullsizechevy forums to come on a lowrider site to go back and forth with a guy who already told you that the amp numbers looked good. you want to show everybody about how knowledgable you are by talking down on people, the only constructive thing i've seen you post was to facilitate helping the guy buy the amp. you miss the whole point of this site. i'll let you have the last word but remember one thing haterz are my number one fanz hahaha :roflmao:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


You still don't get it, do you?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 4 2010, 08:09 AM~16508972
> *No PM, I did email you from the site yesterday though.
> *


didnt get that, but I can order from sundown's owner off the forum right? I will pm him on the site thanks


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2010, 04:03 PM~16511749
> *didnt get that, but I can order from sundown's owner off the forum right? I will pm him on the site thanks
> *


yep


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bought. Topic closed.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16512064
> *Bought. Topic closed.
> *


keep the tpoic going untill you recieve and install it. You are going to love the power that little fucker is going to put out.


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16372374
> *They bump hard, but I can't decide on an amp.
> I need to choose between these too 1000 rms amps
> 
> ...


i have two 12 alpine x-series..with a 1000x1 alpine on each one. they hit hard but i think they need more. those speakers have the same rms as the solobarics. i will say ever since i put a epicenter on them i am a lot happier.  :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Get This!! This the Shitz!! It will push your them Subs like there's no Tomorrow!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PYRAMID-2-3-4-Channel-...=item35a6e45725 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16375890
> *Sure do...
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986
> *




Brahma Brian or Airborne, I know u guys know your shitzz!!

What do you think of the "STETSOM 2K6d"??? any good?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 4 2010, 11:20 PM~16516703
> *Brahma Brian or Airborne, I know u guys know your shitzz!!
> 
> What do you think of the "STETSOM 2K6d"??? any good?
> *


I know I'll get asked, so no, it's not any good, unless you want to use it for burps only and fix it periodically.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hopefully i get the time to build this shit lol


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16517001
> *I know I'll get asked, so no, it's not any good, unless you want to use it for burps only and fix it periodically.
> *


 hno: for realz, they break down a lot or what?


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

i got tha same subs wit da 09 kenwood 1800 watt amp


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

awwwww shit, shipping was fast. Didnt know that Sundown was an NC company, im only 5 hours away lol. Thanks Jacob, the amp looks badass!! cant wait to put this shit in.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2010, 10:50 PM~16534939
> *awwwww shit, shipping was fast. Didnt know that Sundown was an NC company, im only 5 hours away lol. Thanks Jacob, the amp looks badass!! cant wait to put this shit in.
> 
> 
> ...


good job homie! Jake is in Charlotte.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone have any diagrams for wiring subs down to one ohm?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.bcae1.com/spkrmlti.htm

Refer to pinned topics


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 6 2010, 09:26 PM~16535233
> *http://www.bcae1.com/spkrmlti.htm
> 
> Refer to pinned topics
> *


Theres no one ohm wiring diagrams there..
I searched the net for a few but they werent very good.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 5 2010, 12:11 AM~16517472
> *hno: for realz,  they break down a lot or what?
> *


Yes, they are not stable. If you try using one daily, it will die. The design of the amp puts a lot of current through very few output transistors, which makes them get very hot and fail.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16535578
> *Theres no one ohm wiring diagrams there..
> I searched the net for a few but they werent very good.
> *


I'll make it easy on ya. Wire all the + together, and all the - together. There are 2+ and 2- on the amp, but they are common IN the amp.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

so just wire them parallel?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16535123
> *Anyone have any diagrams for wiring subs down to one ohm?
> *


Parallel the + & - on each sub that gives you a 2 ohm load. Then connect the lead from each sub together (+ to + & - to -) either at the amp or in the enclosure. That will give you 1 ohm.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 6 2010, 10:57 PM~16536071
> *Parallel the + & - on each sub that gives you a 2 ohm load. Then connect the lead from each sub together (+ to + & - to -) either at the amp or in the enclosure. That will give you 1 ohm.
> *


http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woofer_wizard.asp


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 6 2010, 09:49 PM~16535995
> *Yes, they are not stable.  If you try using one daily, it will die.  The design of the amp puts a lot of current through very few output transistors, which makes them get very hot and fail.
> *



mudafuk!! the sellers said they're good amp... hahaha, good thing i'm doing my homework.. thanks...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2010, 11:55 PM~16536060
> *so just wire them parallel?
> *


Yes.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 10 2010, 05:04 PM~16573856
> *mudafuk!! the sellers said they're good amp... hahaha, good thing i'm doing my homework.. thanks...
> *


Is somebody selling you something they are trying to get rid of going to tell you it sucks? No. If I take a dump in a box and try to sell it to you, I'm gonna tell you its the best turd ever.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

settled on a box design i like 

i already had my shit wired to the back, all i gotta do is build the box and bridge the subs.


----------

